# Consumer Product Safety Commision



## bigfish_95008 (Nov 26, 2009)

It seems that the CPSC is looking at requiring flesh detecting technology on table saws.

CPSC - Sucking the joy out of life since 1980.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Interesting, I wonder if this will bring down prices. Can this agency mandate changes in the licensing fees.


----------



## Servelan (Oct 15, 2010)

BigFish, I would gladly pay for a flesh-detecting add-on for DH's saw; I would be comfortable using it if I knew it wouldn't lose me a finger, and yes, I do know that knowing how to use the thing eliminates a considerable amount of the danger, but it's still scary. I don't want to be one of the over 30,000 people who hit the emergency room with injuries every year.


----------



## bigfish_95008 (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm not saying it isn't a good idea. I just hate having some bureaucrat in some far off place who has no idea how to use a tool to save their life making the rules. A riving knife/splitter, in my opinion, is a better way to go. you have a good margin of safety, but still have to use your head while making the cut. What if with the technology aids WE get complacent - which we always do - and when it is needed most it fails. I have worked in high tech for 30 years and I love that life, but stuff happens all the time that wasn't the outcome that we expect. This too is great technology, I just question it from an overall safety perspective. And where do they stop with it. Will it be required on miter saws, circular saws, planers or, oh here is a good one, a scroll saw/Fien multi master - they have blades also. 
Most of all or Uncle Sam has just gotten to big and… sorry this wasn't supposed to turn into a political rant, let look just at the issue of safety.


----------

